# Primer



## mrmud (Apr 14, 2013)

Does any one prime their own drywall? If so what size tip are you using? Assuming you are spraying and back rolling.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mrmud said:


> Does any one prime their own drywall? If so what size tip are you using? Assuming you are spraying and back rolling.


:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

If you are spraying and backrolling its all about knowledge and technique, a bad prime job can wreck an awesome tape job!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just spray with a 517 tip and forget backroll, Just pole sand with 120g or pc sand with 180.

No one backrolls here that i know of, What a waste of time and labour.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Just spray with a 517 tip and forget backroll, Just pole sand with 120g or pc sand with 180.
> 
> No one backrolls here that i know of, What a waste of time and labour.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

cazna said:


> Just spray with a 517 tip and forget backroll, Just pole sand with 120g or pc sand with 180.
> 
> No one backrolls here that i know of, What a waste of time and labour.


Cazna your right use a 517 tip but I would still back roll. The lap marks can flash back rolling helps to even out the paint..... It also helps to make the wall smoother if the dust isn't brushed off after sanding ... It will save time sanding after prime.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Cazna your right use a 517 tip but I would still back roll. The lap marks can flash back rolling helps to even out the paint..... It also helps to make the wall smoother if the dust isn't brushed off after sanding ... It will save time sanding after prime.


Back rolling isnt something ive ever done, Im one man with a helper and hes busy keeping paint in the airless and moving the hose around.

Even if i did backroll i would still pole sand it and i never get spraying lap marks?? How could you?? I dont understand how spraying could lap?? Rolling yes but spraying?? How :blink:

I always cross hatched sprayed but on i job i did a few months back some older 65 year old painters just sprayed up and down the wall, I thought WTF you rough old buggers?? They dont back roll either so i started cross hatch spraying a house i did last week 240sm floor area, I got half way through and started spraying up and down like the old fellas did but took a little more care..........It turned out sweet, Really nice, Yes some areas of board were the dust sat it was a little rougher and gritty but a pole sand and its gone smooth as. So i just dont see the point of backrolling?? There is no need.................For me..............Maybe on a big multi million dollor place with huge walls but i dont get those.

This has come up before about back rolling and is strongly supported by most..............Its something i just dont get??:blink:

The only time i would back roll is last coat on ceilings, primer coat and first top coat just sprayed and its all smooth ceilings here.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Lap lines from possible spraying to heavy for that split second.... I just back roll for peace of mind. And like I said helps with the pole sanding I've notice anyways. To each their own i guess I've just been taught always back roll. Doesn't take to long to do


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Lap lines from possible spraying to heavy for that split second.... I just back roll for peace of mind. And like I said helps with the pole sanding I've notice anyways. To each their own i guess I've just been taught always back roll. Doesn't take to long to do


 
Lap lines from holding the tip to close, Or not enough pressure, Or a worn out tip causing tailing, If you spray half a spray width at a time crossing the first holding the gun at correct distance laps wont happen even if you try.

Ive sprayed a lot of roofs, Had good practice so insides of houses are a walk in the park.

Also spray inside trims as well, HVLP or airless.

I will try backrolling one wall if you dont


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Lap lines from holding the tip to close, Or not enough pressure, Or a worn out tip causing tailing, If you spray half a spray width at a time crossing the first holding the gun at correct distance laps wont happen even if you try.
> 
> Ive sprayed a lot of roofs, Had good practice so insides of houses are a walk in the park.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> This has come up before about back rolling and is strongly supported by most..............Its something i just dont get??:blink:


Drywall begins sucking/absorbing the paint as soon as it is applied to the wall. The areas with no mud, absorb the mud faster than areas with mud. Another words, you still see where the mud is applied.

back roll, it hides all the joints, and roughs up the walls, so it gives the walls one uniform texture.

Just try it, sure everyone will say, you roll/spray out a wall, and stand back and look at the wall, you see where all the mud was applied (joints, screws etc). Back roll over the wall, all the joints/mud work disappears. It almost looks like a finished paint job already, when you stand back and look at the walls again:yes:

I was taught/told back rolling draws the paint back out of the drywall, weather it scientifically does that, not sure, but you will see a difference:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Took me 3 hrs to spray out the inside of a 240sm floor area house no back rolling, If i back roll as well how much extra time and work will there be in that???

Sand it, Then its smooth, The next two coats on the wall gives the roller texture.

I will try it on ONE small wall some day, Just to make you all happy :whistling2:


----------

